# Metal diesel can



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been using plastic diesel containers to fill up my tractor. The flex spouts break over time and the one I am using now takes down pressure to open and allow the diesel to flow. Besides balancing it in place and having it slide off the lip, it is a pain to use. Besides, the tractors diesel inlet is not made for that kind of pressure.

I figured I would just get a metal can with a release near the handle. I was thinking of a jusrite like this.

Then I started reading. The can is galvanized and some say you shouldn't store diesel fuel in a galvanized container. I usually go buy it and either dump it in the tractor right away, or leave it overnight and fill the tank up the next day. It all goes into the tractor, there is never any sitting around.

I read that deere had a warning in their manual on some tractor about it, but there is no warning in my 2003 NH TC30 manual. Something about sulfur residue messing up injectors. 

What do other people do? Anyone just use the yellow metal cans for diesel?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I call hog-wash.. if your not storing it for months.. use it..
There are utube videos on how to "fix" those "stupid" cans.. if your interested. CHEAP & EASY.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They sell those flex spouts to replace those dang ones that crack. I've picked up a few new ones as spares.
They are now selling the plastic gas cans with the vent on the again! I'm going to bet one and try it out.
I've heard of guys drilling a hole in the plastic non-vented units and installing a tubeless tire valve stem. It should work with the valves installed they may even come with the cap! Haven't tried it myself, and I suspect the valve stem would be susceptible to being dislodged if the can got knocked about a bit.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

I just bought one of the "replacement" spouts for my plastic, non vented can. I also drilled a 1/2" hole in the can and installed a tire valve stem without the core in it for a vent. I have to say it works GREAT! I couldn't be happier. Now I'll just have to see how long the replacement spout lasts before it starts to deteriorate.

Mark


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I WISH.. someone would make an "add-on" handle for the side..
I sent the wife to the store for a 5gal can & she came back w/ one with ONLY a handle on top.. VERY HARD to maneuver.. then you have to wait for the "glug, glug".. 
It takes 30 minutes to put 10gal in a pontoon boat sitting on the trailer in the yard.. not to mention a sore back for the rest of the day..


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

thepumpguysc said:


> I WISH.. someone would make an "add-on" handle for the side..
> I sent the wife to the store for a 5gal can & she came back w/ one with ONLY a handle on top.. VERY HARD to maneuver.. then you have to wait for the "glug, glug"..
> It takes 30 minutes to put 10gal in a pontoon boat sitting on the trailer in the yard.. not to mention a sore back for the rest of the day..


Easiest way I know.....http://www.harborfreight.com/self-priming-copper-jiggler-pump-47334.html


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

The pump guy go wth the metal safety cans the seem the best right now


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

TraderMark said:


> I just bought one of the "replacement" spouts for my plastic, non vented can. I also drilled a 1/2" hole in the can and installed a tire valve stem without the core in it for a vent. I have to say it works GREAT! I couldn't be happier. Now I'll just have to see how long the replacement spout lasts before it starts to deteriorate.
> 
> Mark


I did that on both my yellow diesel cans(plastic) work great, but every year I need to replace the tire stems because they swell and fall apart, large nub falls into the can. Other than that it is great, to hell with those so called spill proof nozzles! PITA is all they are.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The issue with storing diesel in galvanized cans or tanks is the zinc. If your equipment does not have a particulate filter or catalytic converter, you may use a galvanized storage container as long as you wish.

Zinc poisons the catalytics and particulate filters, so even oils now formulated for diesel engines have removed zinc.


----------

